# kawasaki



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well guys just got off the phone with kawasaki they are going to honor there 2 month warranty extension so my bike headed to the dealership to get rebuilt next thing I need some honest suggestion from you guys on why this keeps happening to me dont hold anything back and what can i do to stop this from happening


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what oil do you run?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

the last time I changed it I put the moble 1 v twin 20/50 in before that supertech 10/40


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

walmart supertech probably aint the best to be running


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep thats why i went to moble 1 I keep hearing oil stravation so what besides catch can mod can i do to fix this as soon as i get it back I am doing this what oil do you use


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm beginning to be real glad I aint got a 08  seems to be a real issue ..BTW supertech....really?? well lets just say it prob. didnt help much,of course changing oils brand and type didnt either


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

well the reason i ran supertech is because after every ride i change my oil no matter what


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman said:


> well the reason i ran supertech is because after every ride i change my oil no matter what



thats not good for the motor I wouldnt think.. never has time to break in the oil??? I dunno. Maybe Im making stuff up


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Run that Rotella T Synthetic and change it after every 5 rides. It's right there next to the SuperTech at Wal Mart. It performs better than the Mobil 1 as well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where's that literature. i wanna see


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

cool thanks guys keep all the good ideas coming when I get the brute back It looks like I need to be a better owner hey polaris when i ride at the local mud hole I always worry about getting something the oil but you might be rite


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Instead of seeing what it does for others Phree get your own lab test done. It's what I did before I switched to it. There are a few independent labs that you can send your used sample to and they will send you the report. I've used Blackstone many times.

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/

You may have skewed results since you know you have motor wear going on right now but it will give you a heads up on what wearing for sure. Pull your oil you have in it now and send them a sample. Pull the Rotella T Synthetic after you ride with it for a bit. Try to keep the riding similar in nature and for the same amount of miles or hours. 

If you want to see how it performs for others google it. Many have tried and switched, how many Rotella commercals have you seen vs. how many mobil one commercials? I like to look at the tests where ran in the high reving crotch rockets since they demand the most from oil with the high RPMs. 

If you give it an honest test the Rotella will outperform your brand. If it performs the same then you have also saved money in the future now. I tested it in my 05 Titan and my wifes Acura and the Brute after break in as well as my Royal Star Venture street bike.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

I use the regular Rotella. I used it for over 3000 miles in my old Grizz and never had an engine problem, the only smoke was from a bad needle seat in the carb flooding it. I figure if it will stand up to a powerstroke it can handle the brute with no problem. Besides I always have some extra after a oil change in the truck. 

Greg G


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ah yea im familiar with blackstone. 
i just thought u kept quoting some literature. I like to read stuff like that.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i used kawi reg oil in mine since new and recently switched to mobil 1 vtwin and can honestly tell ya, the bike runs smoother and is quieter now. mobil 1 is my new friend and at 8 bucks a quart it better be


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Google it Phree there are enough reports on it to keep you reading for a year.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

well after the last spun bearing it puked up a little but wasnt very bad so after this rebuild I guess I'll do a catch can mod and find a good oil to use


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I would suggest getting a good oil and a service interval and stick to it you should do fine


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

What...you mean i can't use auto zone oil? oh no! just joking synthetic is the only thing i use/ maybe thats why there 5800 miles on it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anybody think that running lean might have caused this any of you guys wanting to grt rid of your powercommander


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

running lean would wear more on the top side of the engine I would think


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

runnin lean could have for sure done it. lean = hot. did you not have any overheating or valve problems before it locked up?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah you are right the heat could have killed it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

well I had a little back fire on deceleration my pipes never glowed where can i buy a catch can


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

He's not BS'ing about the quality of rotella or any shell oils for that matter. In EVERY piece of rotating equipment we have on my platform offshore we use shell products. And I'm talking about stuff that runs for THOUSANDS of hours non-stop........


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

brute update it is very bad hole in block about the size of a quarter here is the pics hole and pieces


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

The hole is right behind of the starter all the pieces blew the starter apart I am in bad shape now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a little grenade action hate to see that man..........


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

any word on if they fixing? i saw in the other hread there may be question?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am waiting on a stock exhaust I bought off a guy on highlifter The dealership told me kawi doesnt replace motors I think this motor is gone


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

let it accidentally catch on fire. call the guy, get new bike


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah when one grenades they usually shy away from it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep I figure they will make up some B.S. and i will be stuck with it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no they wouldn't do that


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruteman said:


> Does anybody think that running lean might have caused this any of you guys wanting to grt rid of your powercommander


Bruteman, I do know that heat is a major factor for the loss of tolerance between the crank and the bearing. Power Commanders and CDIs add to the stress's by changing the timing and cause additional heat. Ok, now what. Well, my tests showed me that my oil cooler cut my oil temperatures by 30 to 45 degrees. That also means my parts are also cooler and not expanded as much. Know too that the cool oil from the cooler hits the crank first, keeping the rod bearings cooler. Oil seals last way longer too.

Best thing I ever did for my engine.

About 150 will get one on yours. Food for thought.

As for oil, I always used the Kawie oil then switched to Moble1. Mine started using oil with it so I switch back. It stopped.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

where you get that oil cooler nm kawie


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Where did you get yours at


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

HL sells them


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

summit also has a kit that is almost exactly like HL for <$100

this place also has some that are pretty pricey but would look good mounted on the rack. kinda like the rad relocate is.*http://www.wellerracing.com/Teryx.htm

*They also have me eye balling their radiator for the trex expensive but it looks good and should work pretty good. They have everything to make your own kit also.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have always ran Kawie oil or Valvoline ATV oil.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> I am waiting on a stock exhaust I bought off a guy on highlifter The dealership told me kawi doesnt replace motors I think this motor is gone


Your dealer is CRAZY....I work for one. They will put a new motor in it for you too. We just put one in an 08 Camo last month. The only thing...they are funny about aftermarket exhaust. :thinking:

Find you a better dealer if you can.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Im putting a stock exhaust on it thanks for the good news maybe I'll bring my bike to you BootLegger you want some warranty work


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

They're doing this under warranty even though your snorkeled? One of the guys at the dealer near me said my warranty is voided when I snorkeled it

:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ but i bet they sure wanted to sell you an extended warranty when you bought it..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> Your dealer is CRAZY....I work for one. They will put a new motor in it for you too. We just put one in an 08 Camo last month. The only thing...they are funny about aftermarket exhaust. :thinking:
> 
> Find you a better dealer if you can.


my motor is going south  
im putting mine back stock and dragging it to your dealership!
ill need a rebuild


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... Something happened to mine too. I was just riding along and it stopped working. I've got about 600 miles of trail riding on it and have never been in water over 6" deep. I'm headed your way... LOL.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Softserve I asked my dealer before I snorkeled mine cause I still had warranty and the guy said "it would only help your warranty". I took that as "do it than your less likely too try a warranty claim, abd if you do we can claim its void cause of the snork" 

I still snorked it anyways


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I would tend to agree with you all but this is the second spun bearing in less then a year and I have never sunk mine I only have 421 total miles on the bike


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

walker said:


> where you get that oil cooler nm kawie


I got mine from Perma Cool and the filter adapter from ebay. Then the lines I had made up at a local hydrolic shop here.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> I would tend to agree with you all but this is the second spun bearing in less then a year and I have never sunk mine I only have 421 total miles on the bike


I returned your PM...just call me.:rockn:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks bootlegger for the advice


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> Thanks bootlegger for the advice



Not a problem....If you need anything just call.


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys got me scared ****less i'm calling the guy who sold me mine tomorrow and ask about the snorkle. He works at a different kawi dealer than where i bought mine. If he says he will do warranty with snorkle ok if not i'm gonna takem off and go back where i bought it. Got the extended good to 2011


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

coleman said:


> You guys got me scared ****less i'm calling the guy who sold me mine tomorrow and ask about the snorkle. He works at a different kawi dealer than where i bought mine. If he says he will do warranty with snorkle ok if not i'm gonna takem off and go back where i bought it. Got the extended good to 2011



If its a decent dealer they will warranty it. As long as the snorkel is not the problem.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Brute update I dropped it off at the dealership for rebuilt talked to him about trading it in on a 650i we really did not get the numbers where they needed to be but I told him I would think about it whats my bike worth stock 2008 750 421 miles new motor


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well the dealership has pulled my motor and it dont look good connecting rod broke went through the cases and busted the starter off and the piston broke and hit the top of the motor they are still trying to figure out what caused it but on a good note my dealer going to give me a loaner bike for the a ride I was going on in the middle of oct.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

its takes alot to break a rod from what i have read and been told by many


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes it does and I dont know where or how I done it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well guys I new kawasaki would try some bull but this is got the funniest I have ever heard I talked to the mechanic he said inside the motor looked good so he shipped all the broken parts to kawi now kawi says the parts show signs of dirt wear this is pretty funny since the bike has never been sunk and i run the oem air filter


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

What exactly is "Dirt wear"?...

Thats BS Bro, I hope this works out for you. If your dealer is a good one, he will be on your side.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sucks man. Looks like you are on your own on this one. 
Ive never heard of a dealer shipping parts? They usually have a regional rep come by and approve work..


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont understand why 08 is different?? doesnt the EFI run richer than needed?
i am in the same boat except the connecting rod stayed together...no stealership warranty though, it expired....
but i spun the bearing...
im guessing a oil cooler and that aftermarket fan (in the how to section) and maybe the high flow rad.
extra oil capacity and a cooler motor...
dont think there is much else you can do??


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

the EFI definitely like to spin rod bearing from normal wear rather than from being sunk or low oil which is understandable


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

i got the pics from the dealer i will post when i get home


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone give me a email address and then you can post it for me my cases are very cleAn inside


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I got it thanks man look at this pic it is clean


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Bruteman....PM me your number...I can't find it....that is BS!!!!!! I need some info from you....like your dealers name, mechanic name....just some stuff I need. I am calling Kawasaki on this one my friend. This is just BS. Not sure If it will help...but it dang sure won't hurt. I can't promise anything.....but I got something like this done once before....I will try all I can. there a Bunch of stinking crooks. 


Phreebsd....every case is different but I will help you all I can... I have warrantied bikes with snorkels, 2 inch lifts and Hmf's many....many times. Its about 90% dealer on your warranty.....the dealer I am at has been a Kawasaki dealer for 31 years....that says something...maybe..LOL


please call Bruteman....you ain't taking this sittign down. I am actually upset over this...its just BS


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Git em!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> Git em!


 
LOL...it reallys does tick me off. I mean the guy paid THOUSANDS of dollars for this thing. Hopefully I can help. I am going to do all I can. 


Bruteman...when you talk to them again....tell them when they send you your parts back...to mark where the Dirt Wear is/was.  Tell them you wanna see it. I don,t believe that any mechanic...no matter how stupid would sent parts to kawie with dirt wear on them. I would go as far as having a Attorney contact them...that is if you have too. I sure I can help..its worth a shot.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am going to talk with a lawyer


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I see she stuck her tongue out at ya! 

I don't see any sing of _foreign material_ at all, and they don't say "_dirt_" its _foreign materia_l! They be BSing you. Heck look at the bottom of the crank case there is nothing down there if there was some thing it would still be there! You can tell that was a fresh tear-down in that pic there is coolant dribbling down the side!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep the bad part is even if I get it fixed i will have to get rid of it because kawasaki and I will never be right again witch sucks so bad because i really like my brute


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for calling today....I will call your email you as soon as I hear from the Rep. Maybe it will help...maybe it won't but it sure won't hurt trying. 

OH...one thing I did forget to ask you on the phone. Do you remember the date of the first rebuild?? Just a ballpark. I can find out if there were really any claims/oil samples sent and all that.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

It was november of last year when I took it down there it took them 3 months to fix the spun bearing


----------

